# A REAL butt whoopin' dio



## Stangfreak (Jun 7, 2007)

* This one's gonna hurt a little guys !!!*








[/IMG]


----------



## Jafo (Apr 22, 2005)

great concept!


----------



## buddho (Jul 31, 2005)

I love it!


----------



## John P (Sep 1, 1999)

:lol:


----------



## terry9911 (Nov 5, 2006)

They are coming out with a new HULK movie in '08


----------



## HotRod368 (Jan 19, 2008)

Great work like it


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Can't disagrre with the others! Looks great and fantastic topic. :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------

